# UNUSUAL BOTTLES



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

These are some bottles I've accumulated over the years...most are quite small and appealed to me on some unknown level. Several were dug bottles...

 This is a Fat Baby I dug...BIM


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

Of these two, I dug the amber cylinder..


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

This one is embossed with a Minotaur wielding a club and Oxien Pills,etc...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

This one  is wooden with wood burned letters for OLD RYE, Meadowview, VA...and a cork closure.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

top...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

This is a mini glass demijohn...blown


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

This is a mini decanter, also blown ...body is black amethyst...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

have no idea why...but someone put a tiny snake and a salamander in this ground mouth mini pumpkinseed many years ago...they is all dried up now.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

This is a perfume... carved bone or ivory...maybe even celluloid...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

here it is with the dobber removed...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

this is a glass spoon..


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

and lastly, a small jug.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 26, 2005)

Unusual is right [] , some very interesting bottles there.


----------



## trussin (Jun 26, 2005)

wow...any ideas? History? Joe B


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Whiskey - 
 I was going to ask you about the Oxien bottle before you edited it. [] I really like the Fat Baby and amber cylinder. They are all so damn cute though.

 Do you think the glass spoon was used for snuff (or other)? Send it to the lab[].


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jun 27, 2005)

The Oxien bottle with the minotaur is from Augusta, Maine circa 1890.  

 -Sam


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 27, 2005)

Whiskey,
 You've got some WEIRD STUFF there, man!COOL![8D]

 Did you dig that lot?Lemme guess,your site was the Original Hare Krisna camp,right?Barnum and Bailey Circus Winter campground,maybe?

 [][][]

 KAT


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 1, 2005)

KAT..glad ya liked my weird bottles...I may have some more....gonna look around a bit and see what else I can take pics of.

 I dug #1, 2 ,& the last one..all in a local patent medicine company dumping area  circa 1900-16...dunno if they were practicing Hare Krishnas or not...and Barnum ain't never been here...HA!

 MEECH...yeah, I edited the post before ya caught me...[]
 The Sultan Drug Co bottle is also a small one. May post a pic later.

 Yep, it is a tiny spoon with a small bowl...just enough for a snort perhaps.
 Maybe part of a child's play set?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2005)

Mr. Whiskeyman!...I dug an identical bottle to your tiny amber cylinder , around 20 years ago, and have marveled many times over what it could've held....it sit's w/ some of my other small oddities and bottles ....oh, how I miss the old gates hollow dump... (I suspect it may have held contents to be injected?[:'(].. but I'm open for suggestions too...


----------



## braddboi (Sep 15, 2005)

hey wiskeyman wanna sell the fat baby bottle?????????? nice finds


----------



## ronvae (Sep 15, 2005)

They're all really cool, but the one with the baby snake & salamander has GOT to be some sort of magic/vodoo charm...which means somebody wanted something really badly, or they were really scared of something...I bet there was a real drama behind that one...[]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought the bottle with the snake and the salamander were probably put in there by a kid wanting to see them fight. I like your voodoo theory too. The fat baby bottle is PHAT. I think its cute and cool. Swiz


----------



## diginit (Sep 16, 2005)

I really like the charm bottle. Snakes and salamanders were often used in witchcraft. It most likely had some sort of liquid in it too. I couldn't tell you wheather it was a curse or a cure. Don't break it! As this would shatter any past effects and bring the blunt to you. If things are going good for you, keep it in a safe place. If not, I would actually rebury it where it was recovered.
   If you are really curious, call a witchcraft/potion and spell book store. (seriously) Most owners of these places are very experienced in the occult. There are one or two in most towns. I wouldn't cross one of these guys. Just might wind up in a bottle yourself.


----------



## maxmusic (Dec 6, 2005)

Whiskeyman,

  I don't have any answers, but as a thought how about powdered aspirin like Goody's sold frequently in the south?

 max


----------



## pupman (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Whiskey man,great little items! That snake is familiar! My partner while digging an 1840's outhouse ,came up with a little snake inside a lubins perfume bottle filled(we believe)with formaldyhde. An early naturalist in the making! Kev(pup)


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 7, 2005)

The small glass spoon is probably from an open salt cellar set.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 1, 2006)

hey RONVAE ...never thought of the snake-salamander bottle being a type of voodoo charm...Neat!

 DIGINIT...hope I don't break it. I sure don't plan to...

 GUNTHER...salt spoon?...possibly...thanx.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Charlie, Matts probably right about the spoon. I find lots of salt sellers or pinches but only broken spoons.

 The snake/salamander thing may be Indian. Just a thought. You could ask Ron,{Bearswede}he is in to Shamanism. Probably just a good luck charm.

 My wife really likes your snall bottles. She collects them too.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2006)

hey WARREN...thankx for that suggestion about consulting with RON...wonder if he's seen this thread ? 

 Have some more small bottles and other finds:
 Richard Hudnut Perfume w/label...non dug.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2006)

"marcia" perfume w/label...mini pumpkinseed...non-dug


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2006)

Coffin cologne with dragonflies on the shoulders...dug.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2006)

close up of dragonflies...


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dug these from an embankment...if I had been in a hole, I'd have missed them entirely...some kind of gemstone sets...the lower one is from a ring I think.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sultan Drug mini and some other medicinal...
 HA...MT...EZ...LAB


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2006)

Found this in the former crawl space of a house that had been torn down...reported ta be a cameo of Cupid & Eros...(or some such Greek peeps).


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2006)

This ain't much but kept it anyways...dug.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2006)

and a small grouping of scent bottles...all but one I dug.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey Charley, The three stones {cabchons} and the Knight are all mens ring sets and your right about the cameo. I wish I could see the cameo set up close, could be very old.

 Is the lead soldier confederate?

 Great bottles, you got my wife a sweekin with them. She loves minitures.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 4, 2006)

WARREN...will take closer pics  of the cabochons later and post...
 Dunno if lead soldier is a Reb or a Yank...too small and not much detail...Does have traces of blue paint, and is shouldering a rifle, ...but hat looks more like a derby...LOL.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 4, 2006)

The hat is why I thought it might be a Johnny Reb. Sure is a small one.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

WARREN...here's a bigger pic of the lead soldier...


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

and the cabochons...


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

I also dug this dice shaped bottle...I say bottle cause it seems to have had a small neck/mouth...now broken-off.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's another odd ball I'd like some input on: found it years ago in the attic of an old log house...common bottle, but : ...


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

close up of the top attachements:
 hand carved wooden stopper and a  " cut-down" cartridge shell for what purpose?


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

Padlocks anyone? Dug these a couple years ago...


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

Drat...got booted off the site again...and had my post all typed...grrrrrrrr.

 Here's a couple of Eagle buttons I dug.  One has initials: N.H.D.V.S. = 
 National Home for Disabled Volunteer Soldiers.
 Currently known as Mountain Home VA Hospital in Johnson City TN...
 Was named the former when 1st built  and for two or three years before name change...1901-03.
 I dug 3 of these and gave two away...[]
 Interesting note: I bought a clear BIM drug store type bottle on eBay not too long ago with the same initials. Not sure, but most likely is from the same place...


----------



## bearswede (Feb 5, 2006)

> cut-down" cartridge shell for what purpose?


 
 Ingenius powder flask...


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Charlie, I thought I'd seen the tiny soldier before. A guy I know who does termite inspections for his dads company found an original box of ten Johnny Rebs and an original box of hand painted marbles in near mint condition, get this, under a house on a sill beam.  He's moved up to North Carolina but every time he comes home I try to buy them.

 The dice bottle is a perfume worth around $50.{pic}

 The cartridge was probable used as a dose cup. That would be about the size for opium and such.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 5, 2006)

Whis, 

 I see you never fired any black powder. Nice home made powder flask kinda, the cut down shell is a powder measure, probably for a pistol judging from the size. Is there any thing marked on the shell (head stamp)?


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 7, 2006)

I gave my fiance one of those 1 7/8" *Hood's Pills Cure Liver Ills * bottles and she has not bothered me about collecting bottles since.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

These are some more unusual bottles. Both are listed on eBay. While the cobalt *P* (with a reverse) *P*, is probably known to most of you, this is the 1st I have seen with a label.

 As for the 3rd pic: I bid on and got beat down bad on one of these a few years ago. This is the 2nd one I've seen.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

PP w/label.....


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

PEPSIKOLA......


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

WARREN & RON & CC6...sorry, but I overlooked  your posts some time ago....[&:]

 Thank you all for your  information.


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 14, 2007)

> This is a Fat Baby I dug...BIM


 
Wow, that's *weird*.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Apr 19, 2007)

Great eye on the small digs.  Wonder how many items such as these just fly into the backdirt.  I do a little sifting now but only on half-inch screen.  Dynamite in small packages!!!


----------

